# Exercise-Induced Hyperthermia (EIH)



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

This was brought to my attention on a rescue forum. 

http://working-retriever.com/library/staylor.html

For the vets/vetstudents/owners/trainers (pretty much anyone that has ever heard of it) what do you know about it?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never heard about it, but my dog forgets to breathe while in drive, or breathe properly X amount of time. Maybe this is similar, barring the physical signs. He doesn't go wobbly.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Personaly it reminds me almost of a horse tying up. But I have never actually seen it in a dog just read about it. So I am curious.


----------

